# Gas Mileage



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

just curious what everyone gets gas mileage wise? i get around 15


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I dont see how you guys know your exact gas mileage sometimes... When I go to the mode that shows your gas mileage, its always randomly changing. On city its usually around 9- 16mpg. On Highway its usually 15-30. I cant narrow it down, its always changing. And I do not drive like a maniac... anymore.


----------



## Scissors (Jul 27, 2004)

I average about 18 MPG in the goat. But I mostly ride motorcycles, so my overall average between various vehicles is about 40 MPG.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I can pass most anything on the road!!!



Sept the gas station!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My wife and I and some friends headed to Chesapeake City in MD this past weekend for a day of music and R.R. We took her 04' Grand-Am GT/SCT 6 cyl 3.4L down and with the A/C on. Just under 31 MPG. 129.2 miles at 4.2 gallons used. We have gotten as high as 33.6 with A/C off.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> I dont see how you guys know your exact gas mileage sometimes... When I go to the mode that shows your gas mileage, its always randomly changing. On city its usually around 9- 16mpg. On Highway its usually 15-30. I cant narrow it down, its always changing. And I do not drive like a maniac... anymore.



???? There are two gas-mileage modes available... instant, which OF COURSE is always changing, as it's directly affected by your foot on the gas pedal, and average, which is what we're using to determine our overall figures... All you need to do is "reset" the average, and you'll get an accurate figure for the type of driving you do immediately after the re-set (be it around-town, or highway..)

When I've been doing nothing but around-town driving, I average low 16's... When I'm forced to fill-up with ethenol-infested gas, it dips into the 15's..

Highway is 23-24-ish, steady-cruise at 78-80mph and the a/c on.

My '93 Corvette used to average, no joke, 31-32 mpg on the highway, 78-80mph, a/c on.... And with chip and exhaust ran 13-flats at 108mph on the dragstrip... Talk about having your cake and eating it too..... It had a 20-gallon tank, you could go over 600 miles between fill-ups on road-trips...


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

69bossnine said:


> ?n.
> 
> My '93 Corvette used to average, no joke, 31-32 mpg on the highway, 78-80mph, a/c on.... And with chip and exhaust ran 13-flats at 108mph on the dragstrip... Talk about having your cake and eating it too..... It had a 20-gallon tank, you could go over 600 miles between fill-ups on road-trips...


And the best part..... You could pull up to either side of the pump at a busy stationarty:


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

Scissors said:


> I average about 18 MPG in the goat. But I mostly ride motorcycles, so my overall average between various vehicles is about 40 MPG.



Yup, I haven't driven the GTO in a couple of weeks. The bike gets 45mpg, (and maked the Goat seem VERY slow in comparison)


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Tacmedic said:


> And the best part..... You could pull up to either side of the pump at a busy stationarty:


Me too. :cool


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> I dont see how you guys know your exact gas mileage sometimes... When I go to the mode that shows your gas mileage, its always randomly changing. On city its usually around 9- 16mpg. On Highway its usually 15-30. I cant narrow it down, its always changing. And I do not drive like a maniac... anymore.


Simple math of miles driven from last fill divided by gallons pumped....I find my goats average mpg is a bit higher on the dash read out than actual calculated..... True city driving 12~14, around town 16~18, mainly flat interstate at 2k rpm in 6th 23~25. Hit the mountains on any road type it averages 21~23, same for any back country road needing frequent gear changes.

I agree with 69, you can quickly see the quality of the fuel you pumped by deviations in mpg between tanks for the same type driving.

My 79 HD Low Rider still gets 61 mpg.... its range is limited to the 3.5 gallon tank but nice to fill something up for under $15.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ You got that right, I`ve been driving my HD more and more.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

So – will the mighty Moped make a comeback? Hope not…



Rukee said:


> ^^ You got that right, I`ve been driving my HD more and more.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> My wife and I and some friends headed to Chesapeake City in MD this past weekend for a day of music and R.R. We took her 04' Grand-Am GT/SCT 6 cyl 3.4L down and with the A/C on. Just under 31 MPG. 129.2 miles at 4.2 gallons used. We have gotten as high as 33.6 with A/C off.


Chesapeke Inn? I take my boat there!!! The little town is great. Before I sold the goat my computer said 18.7. I met Devil3023 at on the border today to turn over some goat parts and drove the sierra....Im gettin' like around 22 until I dropped the hammer on the way home..:willy:


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

NJSierra said:


> Chesapeke Inn? I take my boat there!!! The little town is great. Before I sold the goat my computer said 18.7. I met Devil3023 at on the border today to turn over some goat parts and drove the sierra....Im gettin' like around 22 until I dropped the hammer on the way home..:willy:


:lol: After installing the superchips program I got about 21 mpg on the highway the whole way back w/ the cruise set to 70mph. arty: Soon as I got off though it dropped to like 17, then REALLY dropped when I stomped on her a bit to see if I could feel any difference with the programmer :rofl::rofl: She pulls like a bat outta hell now after 3000 rpm and just explodes as I keep my right foot down. :willy:


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

I made a weekend trip from Bastrop to Slidell Louisianas, on the way down I averaged 24, on the way back 27. After using up to 17 gallons of the return tank, I managed to lower it to 24 with city driving. I usually average from 11 to 16 in town, depending on how arrogant i feel. When school is in (Louisiana Tech in Ruston) I generally average 26-28, depending on the direction because it is a semi-hilly area. Saw zero GTOs on the weekend trip down I-20, I-12, I-55, and whatever else I rode.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NJSierra said:


> Chesapeke Inn? I take my boat there!!! The little town is great. Before I sold the goat my computer said 18.7. I met Devil3023 at on the border today to turn over some goat parts and drove the sierra....Im gettin' like around 22 until I dropped the hammer on the way home..:willy:


That be the place!! It's about 64 miles from my place by road not sea. Boat Ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll spring for the suds.


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

23-24mpg highway for a 400hp, ~400ft lb torque, 3700lb V8 is very good.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I do a monthly round trip from Columbia, SC to Dayton, OH. Average speed is typically 65 (most of the trip is interstate running 75 to 80 but some is two lane doing 55 to 65). I've done it once in the GTO and averaged 21 mpg. Same trip, same speed, my '02 V-8 Explorer gets 18 mpg and my '06 Kia Spectra gets 32 mpg. My '99 Kawasaki 1500cc bike gets 40mpg but it kicks my 63-year-old butt after a couple of hours. These days, and probably forever more, the KIA is the long distance tripper. Incidently and surprisingly, it's a lot of fun in the mountains.


----------



## shiftR (Jul 31, 2008)

Last Saturday I drove from Sugarland Texas to Beaumont. I reset the average mpg once I was on the highway and set the cruise to 70mph. I sped up and down through Houston, but after 100 highway miles it read 27 AVG. Not bad, but if I could have gone 55 I would have gotten over 30. I did find out you can't drive 70 on the highway, Yaris's pass you.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I checked my millage the other day on a long trip. I did real good not driving too fast or passing too many cars. But when we got to where we were going, the GF`s brothers wanted a ride (they live out in the country). A couple three high speed passes later and there goes the gas millage!! When I got home I filled and and checked, 11mpg!!
My problem is I can`t drive a whole tank without getting on it. 
My thinking is you MUST keep fresh fuel in those outboard carbs at all cost! Don`t want that fuel going bad now, do we?!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

shiftR said:


> I did find out you can't drive 70 on the highway, Yaris's pass you.


LOL..... hate when that happens!

Not thinking much about it, I was next to a Prius at a traffic light before the road I was on necked down to a single lane country highway. The light changed and I rolled up to a speed of 10 over as I normally do. About 5 miles down the road I began daydreaming and luggin along doing the 55 limit in 6th on a long straight flat stretch, when I spied in my drivers side door mirror the Prius was over the dotted line and taking a run at me.... Oh, hell no was my 1st thought and the 2nd was I'm not down shifting to out run that POS. He nearly.... nearly, got past me... with his rear bumper at my door the goat was able to over come its overdrive lag while I feathered the go pedal so I wasn't abusing the engine.... left we wondering if he was modded running on 24 volts or did it take him 5 miles to gather enough speed to hit 70... lol


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

jradke123 said:


> just curious what everyone gets gas mileage wise? i get around 15


My average MPG with my GTO on the hiway stays right around 20-22 at 65 MPH. In the city it drops down to about 12 - 14 MPG

My 08 Sahara gets 21 Hiway 18 City

My Harley VROD NIGHT RROD averages around 42 MPG in mixed Driving

My Honda CBR1000 RR REPSOL sport bike averages about 45 MPG in mixed driving


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

I did 31.7 on the freeway averaging 64.9 mph on a 73 mile trip in 95 degree weather from Fremont, ca. To Modesto, ca driving like a teenage girl. At the time, my goat did 12.77 at the track. Can't remember the mph. I think it was 106. I did 33 mpg for 30 miles until I got to the hill (Altamont pass). When I get the car back on the road, I'm gonna apply some more gas saving techniques such as turning off engine when stopped and in traffic. Just to see what it'll do. If you drive while the in instant mode, it will teach you how to be more economical.


----------



## BrienCharles (Mar 11, 2008)

I drive a manual and average around 19 mpg. I think 15 is my worst and 20 is my best on a single tank... according to the computer.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm M6, My average city driving is NEVER over 14 or 15 if I'm lucky, very lucky. Is this only because of L.A traffic? I dont drive like a maniac


----------



## jerryzx3 (Jul 26, 2008)

I have an 04 manual and got 27mpg on my way back from Houston running between 70 and 80 with the a/c on and I get 17.5 to 20.5 to and from work and the gym everyday running anywhere from 35 to 65mph but stay around 19mpg the most.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

2006 A4...13-14 MPG around town (90%) and about 23 MPG "highway" which is mostly just a bit more open road with less stop and go driving and the ability to getup to 50-60 MPH...
Bill


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

It helps a lot to have synthetic throughout the driver train. I average 22mpg that is with city and highway. On a trip to Denver, CO, one tank got as high as 26 average, the closer I got to Kansas, the average went to 24. I would honestly say that the average for that trip was 24.5 mpg. These LS2 engines are noted for decent mileage with lots of horsepower.


----------



## robscar (Oct 27, 2007)

On my easy drive to work which is mostly rural roads with speeds between 35-50mph I am averaging 18.5-19.5mpg. It usually takes a day of fun driving followed by a day of mellow driving to get the 3rd day average. I haven't had it on a long drive lately so that is unknown right now. However, when I bought it last Nov I was in the 26 mpg range on the drive home running about 62 mph in the rain, all highway.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

jradke123 said:


> just curious what everyone gets gas mileage wise? i get around 15


If I stay in the draft of a Tractor Trailer when on the Hiway. My gauge shows over 35 MPG


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I can pass most anything on the road!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sept the gas station!


LMAO :lol: hahaha...that was perfect commical delivery LOL! Right down to the smilies at the end of the punch line :rofl:


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Bump.

I was just up north (220 mile trip one way) for about a week and I managed 26 going up, 24 bangin around on the back roads, and 27 on the way home just today. I'm super impressed, since my '03 Grand Am with the 2.2 Ecotec & 5 speed only gets 35 max by comparison.


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

450 mile round trip to boston and it's surroundings plus some city driving at nite, averaged me 25 mpg.. and i was doing 80-85 the entire highway trip.. very impressed!


----------



## bolo1968 (Apr 24, 2009)

*And I drive it like I stole it*

The little gauge thingie says 15.6, so I guess I'm doing pretty good considering, stay cool, stay GTO


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

All highway I average about 24mpg. Local like 16. On average about 18 though. This is with my M6 and mods too.


----------



## judgeman6970 (Feb 11, 2007)

averaging just under 20 mpg overall, since day one*_*


----------



## xtranaut (Jul 23, 2009)

*04 DRINKS GAS. Tips on improvement?*

I wish I knew how ROBSCAR and some of the rest are getting the outrageous mileage they get. Because of financial problems I had to trade my 07 corvette in so I got this prsitine 04 GTO with 16k miles on it. I test drove the car on a 30 miles trip to downtown Houston from the dealer and the MPG readout was telling me 17.5 when I began and around 16 on the return. I got on it a few times but more or less kept a steady foot. 

After I bought the car and the dealer gave me the first tank of gas, I decided that I would give it the OLD LADY test and drive the car only practically to see what mileage it was getting.

The car has registered anywhere between 12.7 to 15.7 with 15.1 being the norm. THIS IS THE SUCKIEST GAS MILEAGE I HAVE HAD SINCE THE 60s in my Cutlass S and basically the same engine.

My vette got 10-22 around town all day long even if I got on it three or four times or drove it hot. I had a Viper in 95 that would get 18 without treating it like a Sable! I had this engine in a 92 Vette and it got 18 and 19.

The car runs perfect. At least it feels like it does. Can anybody give me a clue as to how you manage to get exceptional mileage? Would coldair help any? How about a performance chip?

It kind of ticks me that in reintroducing this car GM couldn't have put some freakin fuel management technology in it.. instead they waste it on a dinosaur product like IMPALA! How idiotic! And NO overdrive on the auto...no five speed.... the gave all that to a G8 GT but not the GTO. It is almost like buying a Led Zeppelin CD for a good price but when you get it home and put it on, it's only some group pretending to be them..LEDD ZAPPLIN.

Don't get me wrong. I love the car but I shouldn't fallen in love with a beautiful woman that spends all my money.:agree

Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Automagics are always a different story regarding MPGs. Don't know what the final drive is on the A4s, but 6th gear on the M12 is 0.57:1, running through 3.46:1 diff gears giving you a final drive of 1.91:1. I'm turning 1500R's at 60, and 1800 at 70. The max speed here in WI is 65, and that's only on freeways, otherwise its still 55. That might have something to do with it, plus in my case we're talking driving 4 hours at a crack. I use the cruise a lot too.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

It depends on how you drive it. In my 05, I did one driving cycle to see how good of a mpg reading I could get. Mostly freeway/highway, shifting into 6th as soon as possible and driving with the "egg under my foot" frame of mind, I was able to get 25.5 going up and 26.5 coming back. I could probably do better if I worked a little more at it or maybe used the cruise control but I didn't buy this car for it's fuel economy. Normal driving for me, I've averaged about 17.5, sometimes a little lower depending on how hard I drive it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I can attest to Robscar getting the MPG and he can attest to mine as we both driven with each other. A lot has to do with the break-in of the engine. If this car was taken off the lot new and beat, constantly run hard, raced and otherwise deviated from the break-in recommendation by GM the rings, seals etc may not have set right. Guys purchasing these cars used mostly have no idea the history of their car. My 28.1 MPG the best I have ever gotten was done so at fill up on a turnpike and cruise set at 70-75 mph. Calculations manually equated to the computer. 

Make sure you reset your computer before calculating, some forget to do this. You'll never get an accurate read out if you don't. 

On my way from PA to Ohio for the CO-Vention I experienced a dismal 24 mpg or so. Most of the driving was done accelerating up and down, passing etc. 4 of us ran together and we all got close to the same mpg readings. I found the best overall best mpg's are done at about 70mph and on cruise control.

If your car is only getting 12 or so mpg on open road and you are grandmomming the car you have a problem. I get 15-16 in heavy stop and go traffic.


----------



## wiesman02 (Mar 15, 2009)

just drove 1700 miles to move from up north to Oklahoma City. I never averaged more than 20 mpg before. On the 1700 mile road trip I averaged 24.5mpg and I have a m6.

Its just a matter of how long you drive the car for the mpg to average over 22, 23, 24.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Its not a matter of time to achieve those mpgs. Its a matter of break in, and driving habits. By now all these cars have been broken in. My car with 26 miles on the odometer yielded me 25 mph on its first drive home and I was going bypass at 60mph.

Best way to gauge the highway mpg is to gas up say on a turnpike, reset the computer get up to 65 or so mpg and set the cruise and do not play with the accelerator. If you are in cruise at 65-70mph and are only getting 12mpg you have a serious problem.


----------



## thull97 (Aug 9, 2009)

i get 14's in the city and 21-24 driving to houston and back goin anywhere from 60[stuck behind stupid ass people] to 140. average low 80's


----------



## thull97 (Aug 9, 2009)

wiesman02 said:


> just drove 1700 miles to move from up north to Oklahoma City. I never averaged more than 20 mpg before. On the 1700 mile road trip I averaged 24.5mpg and I have a m6.
> 
> Its just a matter of how long you drive the car for the mpg to average over 22, 23, 24.


its actually called a t56


----------



## sgarsh2 (Apr 2, 2009)

I got 22 mpg's driving from florida to illinois @ 85 mph with the ac on.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

thull97 said:


> its actually called a t56


For the '04s. Its an M-12 in the '05-06s.


----------

